
Facebook offers to pay users for their voice recordings - aluket
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/02/facebook-offers-to-pay-users-for-their-voice-recordings/
======
yanko
While years ago zukenberg's laptop spotted with tape covered microphon and
camera means they already collected the data.

~~~
sarcasmatwork
That was because Snowden's revelations.

[https://mashable.com/2014/06/05/edward-snowden-
revelations/](https://mashable.com/2014/06/05/edward-snowden-revelations/)

